# So uh.. I bought these bikes...



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 18, 2017)

... but I'm not sure what they are.  One is certainly a mead badged frame with mismatched wheels and a tank.  The other is not badged.

 Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 18, 2017)

Here's the other, which is missing a badge..


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 18, 2017)

Mead


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 18, 2017)

Other?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 19, 2017)

Im planning on selling these, locally if possible, but wanted to identify them first.


----------



## ranman (Sep 19, 2017)

Good score!


----------



## skiptooth (Sep 25, 2017)

the badge less one looks like it has a  fauber crank and sprocket ( that's it for me )! great find GLWTS.....


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 27, 2017)

eye recently ( yesterday) snagged this bike...no badge hole to find ...wrong crank....any ideas........similar pa-tea-na ...interestin' fork....


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 27, 2017)

Hobo Bill said:


> eye recently ( yesterday) snagged this bike...no badge hole to find ...wrong crank....any ideas........similar pa-tea-na ...interestin' fork....
> 
> View attachment 683183
> 
> ...





Your fork looks this one, advertised now on Ebay..."Great Western/Johnson Motor Wheel" described by the seller.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCARCE1916-...440204?hash=item3f86f9894c:g:WsoAAOSw3utY7Q3t


----------

